# makin the boat plane out faster ?



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*makin the boat plane out faster ?*

CANT YA BUY A PIECE THAT HOOKS TO YOUR MOTOR TO MAKE IT PLANE OUT FASTER oops ??


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Yep, another motor.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

aint nothing wrong with the motor to purchase a new or another motor if ya didnt know you the correct answer you shouldnt have replied [why dont you go fish ]


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

inawe...What you're refering to are trim tabs. In essence they are small wings that attach to the outboard lower unit and are adjustable up and down to change the angle of the motor under power. This raises or lowers the bow of the boat to bring it on plane resulting in increased speed and reduced fuel consumption. Here's a link to Bennett trim tabs that pretty well explains it all.http://www.bennetttrimtabs.com/whatdo.htm . Hope this helps.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

thanks catman ill check it out tomorow cause tryn to get out the water skn might come up quicker to thanks again


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Inawe,
I did not mean to offend. I would go fishing except I am on duty and my boss might take exception to me leaving to go fish, so people don't understand the important things in life.
Anyway as far as I know the most important thing about making a boat plane correctly is trim, this can be affected by motor angle, boat hull type, motor weight and cargo distribution. The motor angle can be adjusted by the power or manual trim, power trim is adjustable while moving, manual you have to stop, adjust, get on plane , stop adjust etc. until you find the correct setting.Hull type you are kinda stuck with, this is where the trim tabs come in. Motor weight you are also stuck with although if the motor is too big or small for the hull you would have to swap motors. Cargo distribution is the easyist to fix, if the boat is slow to get on plane try putting a liitle more weight aft. 
I have heard of a device called a hydo- tail (http://www.thmarine.com/product.cfm?PRID=42) that might be what you are looking for. 
Likely you knew all this but I hope it helps.


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

*Look @ Hydrofoils for some help*

inawe I think what you are looking for are the hydrofiols that are the wing type. They are supposed to get boats on plane faster & save on fuel consumption also. They come both in one piece & 2 pieces that will bolt directly onto the lower unit. They are to help keep better control while on plane & by eliminating porpoising & chinewalking. There are several brands out there that can be picked up from Wal-Mart to any other boating supplier. Sting Ray , Davis Doel-Fin are just 2 that come to mind. Good luck


----------

